# Kent Tile Heater - firebox rusted, can it be fixed?



## dmarriner (May 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm completely new to combustion heaters but recently moved to a new house with a Kent Tile Heater installed. I decided to find out why the flue damper was jammed open and unfortunately discovered that the front third of the secondary combustion chamber has rusted away and I think also the mounting ledge for the flue has also rusted and the flue has fallen down in to the chamber which is preventing the flue damper from moving. I will try to get some photos but I'm wondering can this be fixed and is it worth the effort, or am I up for a new heater?

cheers,

Dave


----------



## Fsappo (May 14, 2011)

Photos to see the extent of the rust would be great.  That Kent is an awesome little stove.  If it can be repairs by a welder and some steel for a hundred or two, I'd try my best to fix it up.


----------



## begreen (May 14, 2011)

Based on the photos I have seen of the Kent's secondary setup and damper puck, I am guessing that restoring it would be difficult. You might have an easier time of locating a nice used one that hasn't been left to rot. Photos will help us better assess this. Can you include one looking into the stove from the flue pipe outlet?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 14, 2011)

The Kent was a great stove in it's time but probably not worth fixing for the effort it would take. I would look for a more efficient stove that doesn't need such extensive work to fix.


----------



## webbie (May 14, 2011)

I'm gonna weigh in with the "don't fix" crowd on this one.
That stove was not heavily built and at 25 years old is ready for retirement.


----------



## dmarriner (May 15, 2011)

I managed to get the flue loosened and out a bit so here are some pictures.

view of secondary chamber from the front







view through the flue hole






view of the rust hole at the rear of the flue






cheers,

Dave


----------



## summit (May 15, 2011)

stick a fork in it, it's done...


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2011)

Yep, that one is toast - RIP.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2011)

Forum member precaud is gonna think I am nuts but I have no room for or need for this never used Tile Fire.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/hsh/2374743500.html


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2011)

Sweet deal. That would make a nice donor stove is there was a family in need in the area.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Sweet deal. That would make a nice donor stove is there was a family in need in the area.



If I had that much energy I would lug it out here.


----------



## precaud (May 16, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> That stove was not heavily built


Beg to differ with you, Craig. The firebox is 1/4" and secondary chamber is 9mm (just shy of 3/8"). I'd say that's pretty stout - thicker than any other steel stove I've seen. What it doesn't have is all the weight added by air channels around the body, and firebrick.

Wish I could grab that unit in DC. Would be nice to have a backup firebox.


----------



## dmarriner (May 16, 2011)

Thats what I was afraid of. I do have access to a workshop and some pretty handy fabricators in the family, any major reason we couldnt replace the rusted parts or even fabricate a complete new firebox?

cheers,

Dave


----------



## Fsappo (May 16, 2011)

That stove is in kinda rough shape.  If it was me and I had access to a metal shop, and I didnt work 60 hours a week, I would try to spend time fixing it up.  I grew up with one, so it would be more for nostalgia and to have a nice easy to use stove to tinker with.  Of course, you could just try to find a stove for 3-400 thats in better shape with less abuse.


----------



## precaud (May 22, 2011)

Another person who feels the Tile Fire is worth restoring for use:
http://www.citizenspeaks.com/Kent_Tile_Fire.html


----------



## begreen (May 22, 2011)

That inspirational photo of a newish TileFire looks vaguely familiar. Good to see that they are doing a nice restoration. That one looks in way better shape than the rusted-out box of the OP.


----------

